
Catch.com: Terminating service next month - platz
https://catch.com/
======
samstave
Yet another example as to why having "millions of users" does not mean
success...

But what does that say bout hte business leaders? Serious Question:

How is it that seemingly many 'businesses' can be started to scale to
"millions" \-- yet fail in finding ANY way to cover OpEx?

~~~
wslh
Yes, this makes me humbly proud of my achievements: few customers, profitable
can can continue to invest in R&D beyond the operational aspects of the
business.

------
rinon
Does anyone know what happened? I found catch to be quite preferable to
evernote (simpler, less permissions, cleaner interface on mobile).

------
eitland
I was one of their happy users.

Clean interface, working sharing etc.

I also have an everyone account but preferred catch.

------
xadoc
I have been using Catch on Android for years now, I am going to try Google
Keep but what other similar alternatives are there?

~~~
rowanseymour
Likewise. Anyone figured out a nice way to import the CSV export from Catch
into Keep ?

------
masuidrive
[https://wri.pe](https://wri.pe) will support to import from catch.com, it’s
simple note note taking app.

wri.pe has less features than Catch.com. Probably wri.pe will import just
texts.

~~~
quicksilver03
I'm currently a user of catch.com, I'm planning to try wri.pe but what I'd
really like to see is a self-hosted alternative.

------
hardwaresofton
What... did they do?

~~~
mynegation
from this URL that is still live, I gather it is kind of like Evernote:
[https://catch.com/learn-more/why/](https://catch.com/learn-more/why/)

~~~
hardwaresofton
Good find, it looks like you're right, essentially another collaborative to-do
app (note, visit the link yourself, I am grossly oversimplifying)

I really wonder why they are shutting down. This kind of service doesn't seem
like it would take a lot to run, and even less so if they didn't have enough
users

~~~
Someone
I think they tried starting a company, not a charity.

For something that _costs_ money of each user, every user is a user too many.
You need customers, and I don't think they had any (the service seems to have
been free)

------
brianbreslin
I had no idea what they did (had never heard of them) but the domain is
impressive. Probably worth half a million. Domain market isn't what it used to
be.

~~~
josh2600
Out of curiosity, could you elaborate a bit more on what's causing downward
pressure in the Domain market?

Is it the proliferation of new TLDs?

~~~
brianbreslin
This is from a reputable domain broker I spoke to, as I was trying to sell a
decent domain I own. She said that keyword domains and short single word
domains even were all lowering in value recently. This was due to google
search eliminating people's need to remember a domain, more TLDs (.co, etc)
and people using social to find things too.

------
jessor
Any alternatives? Evernote is way too much for our organization's users.
Google Keep looks great, but without folders it doesn't work for us :(

------
tdd1
no!!! i loved their service :O

------
adamrubin
Plan B: sell the domain to a dating site to pay the investors back something?

------
taude
I have an idea for a note taking app...

~~~
gab008
I'm curious to hear it. Also, are you a programmer?

------
known
Miss you.

